# Help with Pana G7 settings??



## Frank M (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey, 

I've been a long time Canon DSLR shooter but am getting into mirrorless, so needless to say I'm a complete newb to the way Panasonic does things. 

The question I have is, with Canon, when using live view in photo modes, I am able to see a live preview of the actual image I am going to capture.  

With the Panasonic, I'm taking photos that look exposed properly on the screen but then end up being very dark in reality.

Anyway to get a similar live preview with the Panasonic?


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 7, 2016)

When this happens, does the meter say that the scene is properly exposed or is it underexposed? 

I don't have a Panasonic, but this happens with EVF on my Sony...sort of. If the scene is so underexposed that it will be completely black, the EVF will brighten while I'm focusing so I can see what I'm focusing on. When I release the focus, however, it does return to however dark the photo will be. But my meter will always tell me how underexposed it is.


----------



## Frank M (Jan 7, 2016)

cherylynne1 said:


> When this happens, does the meter say that the scene is properly exposed or is it underexposed?
> 
> I don't have a Panasonic, but this happens with EVF on my Sony...sort of. If the scene is so underexposed that it will be completely black, the EVF will brighten while I'm focusing so I can see what I'm focusing on. When I release the focus, however, it does return to however dark the photo will be. But my meter will always tell me how underexposed it is.



Hey thanks for the response!

So I actually figured out that Panasonic has a setting called "constant preview" that needs to be turned on to work that way.

All is good now!

There are so many settings on this camera it's going to take quite a while for me to get used to it...unlike most of my Canon's.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Glad you figured it out! Yeah, mirrorless cameras have to compensate for the optical viewfinder in weird ways sometimes. You'll get used to it!


----------

